# Rising food prices



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We take advantage of sales and stock up on items that are on sale, especially meat.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

roadkill and Raman noodles, yummm.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> We take advantage of sales and stock up on items that are on sale, especially meat.



You've found meat on sale in recent memory????

lately, we made more on our freezer stock than we have in the stock market.

Single biggest tip: Learn to cook and quit buying frozen meals and boxes.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> Single biggest tip: Learn to cook and quit buying frozen meals and boxes.


I have a stepson who used to only buy boxes of food to cook in the microwave until his doctor finally convinced him how bad it was for his health.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

my wife bought a turkey for $23 😳, told her not to, and the next had them for less. then this week i found a larger one for $8.50, i bought it, going to be a dinner and a bunch of sandwiches.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colby, Yes, I found small fresh turkeys (7 -8 lbs) for 59 cents a pound after thanksgiving - bought two and cut them in half cooked one half and froze the other three. center cut pork chops 1.99 lb.( eight in a pk) bought 3 pkgs. ground beef (80/20) 1.99 a pound. ( bought 3 -3lb pkgs)
Yesterday Italian sausage 1.99 lb ( 14 in a pk) but, you could only buy one pk.
Long Island is very competitive with pricing. They always have boneless chicken breast for 1.99 a pound…and frozen shrimp (31-40) 2 lb pkgs for 9.98…the bigger size shrimps are
11.98 for 2 lb pkg. I always have at least 4 lbs in the freezer. Again, this week they have them on sale again for 9.98…so I’ll pick up another pkg.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

@Two Knots: 
Question: Why do you buy boneless poultry cuts?
A whole chicken (ready to cook) is much more valuable. I boil the bones and skin into a strong broth. So I can get a good soup for little money.
I also made broth from our duck, which we ate for Christmas. I boiled down the leftover meat and fat. So I have something for later (inexpensive).


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I do buy whole chickens as well…our market has it for 95 cents a pound all the time.
Sometimes I cut it in half and cook only one half…other times if it’s small 3 - 3 1/2pounds I roast the whole chicken.
I do like the boneless breasts - I slice up 2 breasts and get a
lot of fried cutlets out of it, enough for dinner and for sandwiches the next day. It comes out to be about 1 dollar a breast. That is economical.
This is Chicken Marsala with two breasts, mushrooms, onions, and
mozzarella cheese with a little chicken broth gravy. Very economical.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

We shop the sales also getting off our need to buy list only for something else on sale even if it's not needed for the current meal plan if I know how I might use it another time, and can store it. We do like some of the microwave single serve meals but they do seem expensive so we don't buy them much.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> You've found meat on sale in recent memory????


The 30-50% discounted stuff that's been in the display case almost too long. IME, Sunday morning is especially good for that. Bulk packs of chicken parts (not breasts) can be a good value too.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

mark sr said:


> I have a stepson who used to only buy boxes of food to cook in the microwave until his doctor finally convinced him how bad it was for his health.


What did he say, salt & preservatives?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> What did he say, salt & preservatives?


I don't know for sure just what the doctor said but blood pressure and sugar level were becoming issues.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

mark sr said:


> I don't know for sure just what the doctor said but blood pressure and sugar level were becoming issues.


In the case of finished products, the problem is usually the salt and the additives. Preservatives, emulsifiers, thickeners, colors, flavors, flavor enhancers, etc.
Much of it hasn't been properly researched before going into production. It is only later that the damage to people's health is determined and then it is removed from the market or the amount limited. A big field test ...

I'll stick to the words: Don't eat anything that your grandmother didn't recognize as food. From 1912 to 1975 there was still no packaged food where I grew up.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

People need to learn to do more with what they have just as our grandparents did during the great depression.

Rice, beans, pasta, oats, flour, potatoes, onions, canned meats are all still pretty much affordable.

Stock up on non-perishables and canned goods when they are on sale.

Take advantage of places like dollar stores which often sell canned good and packaged foods for less than the supermarket.

Often store brands products are just as good as name brand but cost on average a third less.

Cheap cuts of meats along with potatoes can be used to make soups and stews. A large pot can feed a family of four for a couple of days. To stretch it or make it more filling, add beans or drop dumplings made from flour, salt and water.

Oats with a little cinnamon, vanilla and sugar makes a filling and tasty breakfast for pennies per serving.

2 boxes of mac-n-cheese cooked with a pack of hot dogs can feed four for about $12, even less if you catch the pasta and hotdogs on sale.

A box of Elbow macaroni, a couple cans of tuna and some cheese makes a casserole for less than $15.

With 2 cups of rice, 2 cans of red beans, 2, cans of corned beef, 2 cans of tomato sauce and an onion, I can make a meal that will feed 4-5 people all for less than $20.

A can of sloppy joe, a pound of ground beef and pack of mashed potatoes makes a meal for four for less than $12.

Mock SPAM all you want, but fried with the right seasonings and served with a side of rice or potatoes and you have a cheap filling meal.

Many people laugh at coupon clippers. Today, those coupon clippers are ahead of people who laughed at them. They know generally when stores have sales how to maximize those coupons during those sales.

For many it is inconvenient to have to plan and budget when grocery shopping. For our parents and grandparents it was a necessity, one many people today will need to learn.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> In the case of finished products, the problem is usually the salt and the additives. Preservatives, emulsifiers, thickeners, colors, flavors, flavor enhancers, etc.
> Much of it hasn't been properly researched before going into production. It is only later that the damage to people's health is determined and then it is removed from the market or the amount limited. A big field test ...
> 
> I'll stick to the words: Don't eat anything that your grandmother didn't recognize as food. From 1912 to 1975 there was still no packaged food where I grew up.


You would be a good influence for me:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> People need to learn to do more with what they have just as our grandparents did during the great depression.
> 
> Rice, beans, pasta, oats, flour, potatoes, onions, canned meats are all still pretty much affordable.
> 
> ...


I’m constantly amazed and have been in later years about the crowds of people that eat out around here. Restaurant parking lots are always crowded, every night, every place from Applebee’s to Olive Garden.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> I’m constantly amazed and have been in later years about the crowds of people that eat out around here. Restaurant parking lots are always crowded, every night, every place from Applebee’s to Olive Garden.


We had not been out to eat for over a year. So my wife and I went to a restaurant that has good prime rib. They stopped us in the lot and told us the computers were down and they could not seat us. Huh????
So we left and ended up in Applebees. 
What a mistake. It was filthy and we left without touching the food. Just reinforces that we do a better job with food than any restaurant.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

If it is frozen and prepared by microwaving, you should probably avoid it. If your meal is served through your car window, you should avoid it. In the summer in NY we go out for lunch (usually steak) every Friday and eat all other meals at home. In the winter in FL we go out for lunch 3-5 times per week at a variety of favorite restaurants. We drink water and skip dessert, so the cost is reasonable. And we tip generously because it is as much work to give us free water as it is to serve drinks. We don’t go out for dinner. The portions are bigger and prices are higher, crowds are bigger, and my aging eyes have poorer night vision than they had 30 years ago.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> We had not been out to eat for over a year. So my wife and I went to a restaurant that has good prime rib. They stopped us in the lot and told us the computers were down and they could not seat us. Huh????
> So we left and ended up in Applebees.
> What a mistake. It was filthy and we left without touching the food. Just reinforces that we do a better job with food than any restaurant.


J.V. I agree, most anybody with any interest in cooking can make food as well or better than that served in the average restaurant. The bottom line is their only interest. Food just good enough that you might come back.


----------

